# shark



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*blacktip?*

nice looking shark you've got there.
You kept him?
fisherkid


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*shark 6' 7" ft from the yak*


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*so I let the smaller one go*

the bigger one I kept, wasnt gonna make anyway


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice catch. Congrats.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Old Pics*

these are from 2 months or so ago, RR told me how to embed them in a post so I did, next season hopfully Ill have more, I posted them so guy looking for the out riggers would get an idea of getting pulled around for a couple of hours with out them would be next to impossibe to land them ,I know I couldnt do it.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

That second one looks like a lemon -dorsals of approx equal size.
I think I would have tried to resussitate the second one and kept the black tip...IF I was to keep either. Come on...there's got to be some story (It's raining cats and dogs in VA and I'm bored)

Lou


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

.....And please elaborate how those riggers work...I bet you gave em a workout with those two....lol......love to see the video.

Lou


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Evenflo (Nov 16, 2006)

villagerecorder said:


>


My Dad used haul those things off of 81st on the N. End. Back in the early 70's, when things were tough a good shark steak with mustard was the bomb!!


----------



## Evenflo (Nov 16, 2006)

villagerecorder said:


>


==================================

Looks like a Dusky to me.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*The Lemon shark*











The Lemon shark eventually got tail hooked, I was using a modified king rig with a 4ft #125 steel leader and 2 treble hooks set apart 8" with a 12" horse mullet under a balloon, 

After 2 hours of fighting it just kind of rolled over and died. It didn't go to waste. Half of it is still packed in my freezer. Out of all the sharks Ive caught, that's the only one that died of the fight, If you look close, she had been hooked before, I think I pulled like 3 rusting hook out of her while I was trying to revive her.

I caught it in about 3ft of water at the north inlet at pawleys islanr and it would not have disappear to the bottom like it would off shore, 
I hate the idea of killing any fish if your not going to eat it, needless to say Ive been given away a lot of shark meat.

The limit here in SC is 54" at fork, but the big ones can get tuff and might contain mercury, so the shoulders are primarily whats saved, there's a lot of waste when you butcher sharks so its best to put them on there way.

Black tip are the best at 54" there also stout in build so they steak nicely, anything over 5ft in any species,,, I let go regaurless.

Atlantic sharpnose in SC has a 2 per boat limit and no size restrictions, they grow pretty fast and don't get much bigger than 4 ft, a 3 footer is tasty fish.


----------



## Keith (Aug 8, 2006)

*I can see the brand*

of your kayak but could you be so kind as to give me the model. I've been wanting to give it a try and you seen to have an excellent setup. Any info on some of the ins n outs on setup would be welcome. Feel free to pm me if ya would. This looks to be something I could really get into.


----------

